# How Do You Know What Size Collar to Buy?



## NCPupLove (May 28, 2010)

Maybe this is a no brainer.........We will be picking up our medium sized breed Wheaten Terrier when she is 7 1/2-8 weeks old. We are trying to have everything we need for her upon her arrival. We went to PetSmart today and I was completely overwhelmed by all the different collars, leashes, harnesses etc. I could not find anyone who seemed to be able to help me while there. The collars were Xsmall- Xlarge. If you are getting a medium sized breed to you buy a medium sized collar? Those looked so big. Or is that the size it will wear as an adult? Do all puppies start in an Xsmall? Those looked so tiny! What about the leashes? Do you buy the leash size that matches the collar size? They also had the retractable style leashes but to me that looked like you would not have very good control over the dog/puppy. These are all things that I have never given any thought to. Growing up our dogs just had everything they needed and I was really not part of that process as I was a young child. Now I am clueless!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I would stay away from the retractable ones. Only way I'd use one is if it was locked, and you might as well get a regular leash then. Plus you could teach them to pull (because they are going against the tension in the leash all the time). Not to mention, you could always have a long leash along with a regular sized one (I just have a long one and wrap it around my hand/wrist and then I can control how much I want to give that way) if you wanted to do some long lead training (like for recall) or just to give puppy more room to explore while still having a hand, virtually speaking, on him. 

The size guideline I've always heard for collars was large enough to get two fingers in comfortably when it's being worn, but, obviously, not big enough for the dog to slip. This helps make sure it can fit snugly and firmly, without any choking or discomfort.

I haven't heard a size guideline for leashes. I just got one that's got a sturdy, but not super heavy clasp on it (especially for a puppy, I would imagine. Don't want to hurt their growing neck and stuff), but otherwise, not to sure.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Measure the neck and then allow a couple of inches for some growth. After that, you'll probably want to get a new one. More important is the collar width.....it should be 2 neck bones wide. 

Stick with a short leash. That helps to show the pup where to walk with you...not 6' or 15' away.


----------



## wulfin (May 23, 2010)

My Wheaten turns 8 wks old today and I bought him an x-small collar and worried it might still be too small...Ha! He'll have to move to a size small collar by 10 weeks I think. He'll go through more than one collar on his way to adulthood. so buy the size it needs now and then buy larger sizes as he grows. Collars that are too big can injure a frantic puppy.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

wulfin said:


> My Wheaten turns 8 wks old today and I bought him an x-small collar and worried it might still be too small...Ha! He'll have to move to a size small collar by 10 weeks I think. He'll go through more than one collar on his way to adulthood. so buy the size it needs now and then buy larger sizes as he grows. Collars that are too big can injure a frantic puppy.


You will go through _at least_ three buckle collars - that's generally true for all dogs. You can minimize the number by using _good quality_ adjustable buckle collars - but you will still end up with a collection that will surprise you by the time your dog has reached adulthood. Remember that it isn't just the length that will have to be changed as your dog grows, it is also the width of the collar and the overall weight of it. 

A Wheaten is not a small dog - and the larger the dog, the more collars you seem to end up with.

Add the various training collars and/or harnesses and/or halters that you will invariably end up acquiring - not to mention different styles, colors or types - and the collection will grow quickly. 

I did say colors. Some breeds - and wheatens are one of them - go through quite a change in coat color as they mature. What looked neat next to the puppy coat might look pretty uncool on an adult. 

BTW, did you know that the Wheaten (AKC name: Soft coated Wheaten Terrier) is a herding dog? Yup - as of 2011, they will join the Kerry Blue Terrier as the only terrier breeds permitted in AKC hearding tests and trials.


----------



## NCPupLove (May 28, 2010)

Thank you all............my next question was going to be how soon should they even start wearing a collar? But it seems it would have to be as soon as we bring her home for potty and walking purposes alone.


----------



## NCPupLove (May 28, 2010)

wulfin said:


> My Wheaten turns 8 wks old today and I bought him an x-small collar and worried it might still be too small...Ha! He'll have to move to a size small collar by 10 weeks I think. He'll go through more than one collar on his way to adulthood. so buy the size it needs now and then buy larger sizes as he grows. Collars that are too big can injure a frantic puppy.


Oh yay!!! Another Wheaten owner! We won't be picking ours up from the breeder until the end of June beginning of July. You will have to keep me posted on life with your Wheaten. What is his name? We are thick into the name debate at the moment. It's tough!


----------



## NCPupLove (May 28, 2010)

Poly said:


> You will go through _at least_ three buckle collars - that's generally true for all dogs. You can minimize the number by using _good quality_ adjustable buckle collars - but you will still end up with a collection that will surprise you by the time your dog has reached adulthood. Remember that it isn't just the length that will have to be changed as your dog grows, it is also the width of the collar and the overall weight of it.
> 
> A Wheaten is not a small dog - and the larger the dog, the more collars you seem to end up with.
> 
> ...



I was posting the same time you were posting this  I had not heard that about the Wheaten (herding dog) but did know it was closely linked with the Kerry Blue. Do you know any good sources for information on the specific Wheaten breed? There are suprisingly few books on this breed. Everything I know is from the one book we have and web info plus the time we have spent around our neighbors and friends Wheatens. Thanks!


----------



## wulfin (May 23, 2010)

I couldn't find any so I found what I could online and from the breeder who went over the breed history, tendancies, and health risks before she would accept a deposit. 

And they were originally bred to herd, watch livestock, and hunt vermin ... So it's in their genetic makeup. And ours (Appa) does whine a bit and look confused when my husband and I are on seperate floors of the house.

As for when to put the collar on? I did when I got him, so it was on on the ride home. He scratched a bit at it when we put it on (even now as we take it off for crate training, in the xpen) but it doesn't really phase him at all!


----------



## NCPupLove (May 28, 2010)

DD and I ventured into a Barnes & Noble yesterday and did find one book on Wheatens. It seems to have a lot of breed specific information in it. It is something at least and for under $10 I picked it up. We also are reading Ian Dunbars Before and After Bringing Your Puppy Home. Are you crate training Appa? If so how is that going?


----------



## wulfin (May 23, 2010)

We are definitely crate training him. At night he sleeps in his crate and only cried last night for about 5 mins when it was bedtime, and less than a minute after his 3am potty break. He didn't cry at all in the morning when he woke up but played quietly with the toy I put in the crate until I let him out.

Daytime crate training...isn't going quite so well. We played him out yesterday morning and then put him in the crate for church and he cried for...well, he was still crying when we left..and was quiet when we came home 2 hours later. 

If we do the incremental crate training (put him in the crate for 5 mins, let him out, etc.. well, if he can't see us he freaks out.. ). It's a work in progress. And he hates his x-pen (freaks out even more in that than the crate) since I would prefer to do that when we're gone during the day instead of crating him, but until he stops pawing at it insanely while we're working on it.. I worry about him collapsing the pen on himself or hurting his paws when he's trying to escape. I'm probably worrying too much, but he sure can carry on!


----------



## NCPupLove (May 28, 2010)

wulfin said:


> We are definitely crate training him. At night he sleeps in his crate and only cried last night for about 5 mins when it was bedtime, and less than a minute after his 3am potty break. He didn't cry at all in the morning when he woke up but played quietly with the toy I put in the crate until I let him out.
> 
> Daytime crate training...isn't going quite so well. We played him out yesterday morning and then put him in the crate for church and he cried for...well, he was still crying when we left..and was quiet when we came home 2 hours later.
> 
> If we do the incremental crate training (put him in the crate for 5 mins, let him out, etc.. well, if he can't see us he freaks out.. ). It's a work in progress. And he hates his x-pen (freaks out even more in that than the crate) since I would prefer to do that when we're gone during the day instead of crating him, but until he stops pawing at it insanely while we're working on it.. I worry about him collapsing the pen on himself or hurting his paws when he's trying to escape. I'm probably worrying too much, but he sure can carry on!



We are planning on crate training as well. I worry about it the most. Do you keep his crate in your room at night? We are trying to figure out if we should put the crate in our room at night which is upstairs or keep it downstairs where we would like to keep it on a regular basis. Can I ask what size crate you have for him? Also if it is wire or plastic sided? Thanks for letting me bug you with all my questions


----------



## wulfin (May 23, 2010)

The crate is plastic and keep it in my room at night and will continue to do that until he can sleep through the night. Then I'll start the process of moving the crate out of the room (which will be some whining all over again, but right now he whines to wake me up for the potty break which is better for me than setting an alarm).

The crate is actually this one: Petmate Kennel Cab .. the Intermediate size. Except mine is almost 20 years old.


----------



## NCPupLove (May 28, 2010)

wulfin said:


> The crate is plastic and keep it in my room at night and will continue to do that until he can sleep through the night. Then I'll start the process of moving the crate out of the room (which will be some whining all over again, but right now he whines to wake me up for the potty break which is better for me than setting an alarm).
> 
> The crate is actually this one: Petmate Kennel Cab .. the Intermediate size. Except mine is almost 20 years old.



Thanks for taking the time to post that! It really helps to visually see it. I will be following your threads closely as you are where we will be in 5 weeks!


----------



## wulfin (May 23, 2010)

Just don't get scared off by my recent post.. he's definitely a ball of fun, but frustrating all the same - same as all puppies, I'm sure!!  It's been rough for all of us to adjust, but I feel MUCH more refreshed today than I felt yesterday. It's amazing what a good night sleep will do!


----------



## NCPupLove (May 28, 2010)

wulfin said:


> Just don't get scared off by my recent post.. he's definitely a ball of fun, but frustrating all the same - same as all puppies, I'm sure!!  It's been rough for all of us to adjust, but I feel MUCH more refreshed today than I felt yesterday. It's amazing what a good night sleep will do!


I'm happy to hear you are feeling refreshed! It is not scaring me off. In fact I am thankful to read the daily experiences. It gives me such a great idea of what to expect. Ha ha if reading this keeps me from getting the pup then I should not have agreed to the pup in the first place. Plus my daughter would never speak to me again  We are ready for the life changing experience! So keep your posts coming the good and the bad.


----------

